# Scratched Windscreen Repair



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

All

When I got my R32 GTR it had previously suffered some vandalism (had been keyed by some low life) which had been repaired.

The body panels effected have been re-painted to a very high standard but there are some key marks on the passenger side of the windscreen.

These are quite large (circular) and can be felt with your finger nails.

Does anyone know of a specialist that can "fill" these scratches and "polish" the area back to factory?

I might have to go down the route of a new screen if I can't get repaired but these are now rare.

Ideally need a repair service in Lancashire or West Yorkshire area.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i to have some scratches on my side window I would love to get "fixed"... and need to find someone who can do it..


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

1st Choice Autoglaze - Contact

Pete is your man. Based in Burscough/Ormskirk area.


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

Pete has looked at my windscreen today and the keying danage is too deep to repair.

Can anyone recommend a GOOD contact to supply and fit an R32 GTR front windscreen in the Northwest?


----------



## Glassman (Jun 23, 2014)

Pete replaces glass too.


----------

